# Où trouver EMACS / XEMACS pour PANTHER



## bcatt (29 Décembre 2003)

Salut,
Je cherche une version d'Emacs qui se lancerait dans une fenêtre indépendante du Terminal (comme sur UNIX, quoi ...). Même question pour XEmacs

Qui c'est qui m'aide ?


----------



## bcatt (30 Décembre 2003)

Laissez tomber, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur


----------



## molgow (1 Janvier 2004)

Et ça se trouve où ? ça m'intéresse


----------



## Eymerich (16 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'utilise Enhanced Carbon Emacs (v. 21.3.50.03.11.14.CVS) disponible à l'adresse suivante:

http://www.inf.unibz.it/~franconi/mac-emacs/

Qui marche très bien aussi avec les accents. 

Ceci dit: je souhaiterais n'utiliser que le emacs du Terminal mais je ne suis pas arrivé à faire fonctionner les accents en dépit de nombreux essais de règlage de l'apparence du terminal, du codage d'entée et de sortie de emacs... Je n'exclus pas qu'une combinaison sur laquelle je ne suis pas tombé marche: quelqu'un aurait une recette?


----------



## jiBON (13 Février 2004)

Tu n'as pas éssayé de bidouller ton fichier de conf .emacs ?


----------

